# Wow.....Vikes really suck



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

:beer: :beer: :beer:

4 turnovers for spanky perv Favre. 1 fumble and 3 INT. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Still, no Super Bowl for the queenies. In 44 seasons of having Super Bowls, how does an orginization fail to win at least one? The Lions will probably win the big one before the queenies do.

Purple freaks, your season is OVER.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Until people here know who your favorite team is...... no one here cares what you think. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

KEN W said:


> And still no one here cares what you think. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


Agreed


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

What who thinks? Don't know who you're talking about. :wink:

huntin1


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Didn't you ask us awhile back if we wanted him axed?

What are ya waitin for?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Csquared said:


> Didn't you ask us awhile back if we wanted him axed?
> 
> What are ya waitin for?


Well I just put up a poll.....axeing has to be done by the owner.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Queenies really do suck! uke:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

KEN W said:


> Csquared said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't you ask us awhile back if we wanted him axed?
> ...


Tell me Ken, what forum rules have I broken to get axed?

We have people using profanity and threats over NR/res issues and nothing is done about that. I just state facts about the Vikings failures and because your a sore loser, you want me axed. :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Stick a fork in the queens, chilly and bart, they're done! It was priceless seeing the queenies yelling at each other on the sidelines and the "Fire chilly" chants. What a spanking!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

They need to fire everybody! uke:


----------

